# New to Yamaha snowblowers



## Lightweight (Nov 20, 2016)

I have a pair of yt624 yamaha's looking forward to all posts.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Lightweight, welcome aboard!!


I think it's fair to say the forum fully embraces the Yamaha brand when it comes to snow thros. Maybe you can share a foto or two with us.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

welcome to the forum Lightweight !! im envious ......you have TWO yammies, and i cant find ONE at a reasonable price !!


----------

